# DIY? Unlimited eBike Conversion



## jetpilot (Aug 28, 2008)

While front motor is not great for an emtb the comments say they will be releasing a rear drive soon.

https://igg.me/at/unlimitedebike

also the bike they are selling looks like a repurposed mtb








I am thinking of building a steel hardtail mullet 27.5+ (2.8-3") on the rear and 29er 140mm front. I think this would be the tits.


----------



## juanpkumicho (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow

Did a little digging and the company seems legit! I think the world was really missing such an easy-to-understand and install kit. I'm actually considering it for my old Giant hardtail with 26 wheels.

I will do more research, but so far I like that all the tech is developed in-house (no cheap chinese crap), and the product looks sleek.

Let me know if you go for it.


----------

